# Replacement for code G8553



## dgregory39 (Jan 21, 2014)

This code was deleted for 2014.  What is the replacement?


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 21, 2014)

dgregory39 said:


> This code was deleted for 2014.  What is the replacement?




There is no replacement.  The eprescribe program is no longer active.


----------

